# 04/29 Raw Discussion Thread - Usual Load Of Bollocks



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here for Corbin and Wyatt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

meh, id still take Creeper of the Worlds over Reigns being on RAW.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Robert Roode

Firefly Funhouse

Cesaro hopeful push oh boy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm interested in the MITB participant announcement to see if those leaked images were right :lol

Always here for Seth & Drew <3

And Bray Wyatt's lunacy is fascinating, so that should be fun too lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

NotGuilty said:


> meh, id still take Creeper of the Worlds over Reigns being on RAW.



You mean the guy from the rip-off of a Nickelodeon kids show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Not even trying anymore with these thread titles huh?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Natalya, Tamina, Alicia Fox, Dana Brooke - my predictions.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Not even trying anymore with these thread titles huh?


:wow one person at least takes notice of them :up

I'm just following WWE's example of not trying :vince


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

So does Sasha sneak in...or are we stuck with Tamina/Dana/Natalya/Alicia mess? Probably as Ruby in it.

Excited for continuation of Seth/AJ and where they go with Bray.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

This thread title perfectly sums up how I feel about WWE at the moment.

Literally only watching for Corbin. Thank god I can just fast forward the rest. Otherwise, I'd probably become a heavy drinker form trying to drone out AJ and Seth speaking with as much emotion as Google Translate on a bad day.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*AEW's weekly show can't be announced soon enough. And hopefully it runs on Mondays 

Hopefully Bliss, Ruby, Dana are in the MITB from RAW and for men Miz and Ricochet make the field

War Machine will suffer another name change

Hopefully Roode push continues

I just feel like this show is gonna be crap and overall and uneventful idk if I will catch it Live

*


----------



## Cheetara86 (Jun 19, 2016)

Iris Amicitia said:


> *AEW's weekly show can't be announced soon enough. And hopefully it runs on Mondays
> 
> Hopefully Bliss, Ruby, Dana are in the MITB from RAW and for men Miz and Ricochet make the field
> 
> ...


I don’t see Bliss getting put into the MITB this year...wasn’t she sideline for a long time with concussions? I can see WWE playing it safe for her this time.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Roodes push.

Firefly Funhouse.

Cesaros next opponent... maybe Eric Young?

Strowman possibly challenging Samoa Joe.

Lacey and Becky.

Please no Tamina announced for MITB.

Rollins vs. Styles will be a fun match but this build I fear will be boring.

McIntyre should be pissed off at Corbin after last week.

I'll probably pause RAW for an hour and then fast forward through the commercials/boring parts like usual.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So who will be the one burying the IIconics this week? My money is on Dana Brooke, probably on Main Event, she has been on a bit of a streak on Main Event

Literally only watching for the IIconics and whatever outfit Bliss wears tonight


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

500,000 viewers down over the last 2 weeks.

You'd think they'd take notice.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> So who will be the one burying the IIconics this week? My money is on Dana Brooke, probably on Main Event, she has been on a bit of a streak on Main Event
> 
> Literally only watching for the IIconics and whatever outfit Bliss wears tonight


Shut up! Nobody watches Main Event and that means it's not canon! Dana hasn't won shit!

Never. Happened.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Erik. said:


> 500,000 viewers down over the last 2 weeks.
> 
> You'd think they'd take notice.


As long as Fox and SA are giving them money, they probably don't care. Wait until Smackdown on Fox crashes and the network decides to reconsider, then maybe they'll take notice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lord Trigon said:


> Shut up! Nobody watches Main Event and that means it's not canon! Dana hasn't won shit!
> 
> Never. Happened.


If that's true then I wish my girls were there more often, if they are always are gonna lose :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> If that's true then I wish my girls were there more often, if they are always are gonna lose :sadbecky


WWE would rather have jobber champions than not bury their talent. 

What an odd predicament, I honestly don't even know how you should feel about it. :hmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lord Trigon said:


> WWE would rather have jobber champions than not bury their talent.
> 
> What an odd predicament, I honestly don't even know how you should feel about it. :hmm


I guess I should go back to the "just being happy they are on tv" mentality I had when I realized that they were going to be treated like jobbers after Lana squashed Billie in May of last year. It's just that I expected to see them getting better booking after they won the titles, not dominant booking, but at least a few chickenshit heel wins here and there, but since they have became champs they are not just getting beaten, they are getting squashed in not one, but two shows, it has been rough :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> I guess I should go back to the "just being happy they are on tv" mentality I had when I realized that they were going to be treated like jobbers after Lana squashed Billie in May of last year. It's just that I expected to see them getting better booking after they won the titles, not dominant booking, but at least a few chickenshit heel wins here and there, but since they have became champs they are not just getting beaten, they are getting squashed in not one, but two shows, it has been rough :sadbecky


Weird since the last Honky Tonk Women's reign was the shittiest shit that ever shitted and was instantly forgotten once it ended.

Look at it positively: maybe it's the really *titles* they're trying to bury and not the IIconics? ...Huh? ...Huh?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yikes.

They aren't even going to do qualifying matches? They're just going to have piss announce it because they need some dumb way to keep her on TV for a meaningless segment? I hope it's just a bait and switch and they announce some qualifiers instead.

Roode in the preview as if we're supposed to suddenly care after how bad his main roster run has been. Becky is stale.

The only thing that's interesting from this is Joe and unbelievably, Wyatt, and even on Joe's part it's because of the clash with Braun a couple of weeks ago.

Yikes. Sure doesn't make me want to watch.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lord Trigon said:


> Weird since the last Honky Tonk Women's reign was the shittiest shit that ever shitted and was instantly forgotten once it ended.
> 
> Look at it positively: maybe it's the really *titles* they're trying to bury and not the IIconics? ...Huh? ...Huh?


Nah, they may want to bury the titles, but I have almost of year of proof that they want to bury the IIconics as well. I bet that whoever takes the titles from them will get better booking. If they wanted to protect the IIconics they at least would win the singles matches, but they are losing to fucking Naomi with a 2 on 1 advantage fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Not even trying anymore with these thread titles huh?


the reason for the decline in thread title ratings is missing thread title superstars, not the thread titles just plain stinking - :vince3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully they start doing something with Cesaro. And always good to see Joe.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’ve lost a half million viewers in two weeks and this is the preview they put out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I've always liked qualifying matches for these events. We need more of them not less.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Heavily doubt I bother watching this streaming pile of garbage. AEW can’t come fast enough


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

I am ready to be sports entertained..


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

tducey said:


> I've always liked qualifying matches for these events. We need more of them not less.



That would be old school. Now you just announce everybody in one segment, so that they can fight each other in various combinations over the next 3 weeks so that the actual PPV won't be too interesting compared to the weeklies.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Definitely not watching based off of that preview. When WWE tries to attain my interest, then I will give them my attention. Right now they are not even attempting to try. They give no fucks.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

As cringe as Bray was to me, I'm lowkey watching to see part 2 of the funhouse :draper2


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm here, but WWE is on very thin ice with my live viewing.

Here are my wishes: 

- Do NOT give in to the people, keep going forward with Bray

- Cesaro and Miz in the ladder match. If MacMayhan want to "screw" Miz out of a spot and have that lead up to him v Rollins eventually, fine. 

- More Robert Roode. Specifically doing some speaking. 

- No Tamina in a ladder match, as previously stated. Dana is beyond unbearable, but we know she will be in and not win so it's okay.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Think i'll watch last night's game of thrones again instead of this rubbish.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not watching live but will be nice to know who end up being the RAW MITB participants and also the inevitable fuckery that will be Wyatt's Firefly Fun House. That gimmick is definitely going dark fast.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Looking forward to some more fuckery from Bray :lol

Zero fucks given about the MITB ladder match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Only interested in the continued genius of Bray's segments. Best thing on RAW by a country mile.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Looking forward to some more fuckery from Bray :lol


Bray to reveal himself as the _true_ Night King, confirmed.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wwe raw to get under 2 million views in the next couple of weeks if they don't change that shit they put out on a monday night, don't care what anybody says them turning the product to a more family friendly show has killed the excitment the show used to have.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I’m not watching this week


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw with Seth/AJ contract signing tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Raw with Seth/AJ contract signing tonight.


They announced it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> They announced it?


The Rollins fan twitter account said it was on a USA Network promo a few mins ago. I didn't have USA on, so I didn't see it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cant they open with a match once in a a while


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, they just announced the Seth & AJ contract signing, so it's def official :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexa looks annoyed wouldn’t be totally blown away if Sasha comes out right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't let me down, Kentucky.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> The Rollins fan twitter account said it was on a USA Network promo a few mins ago. I didn't have USA on, so I didn't see it.


Ah, I see. Will check out the segment later.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Im sorry but Alexa has a terrible and annoying voice...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think they should only give MITB to people that haven't won it before. No repeat winners, so sorry Braun...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Braun better not go fucking back to back.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Well, they just announced the Seth & AJ contract signing, so it's def official :lol


Rollins better turn heel during this feud. The shield is done (Roman is even on the other brand) it's time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The way they ended Braun's briefcase run last year is still :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they take out the stupid sound before his intro?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooh Ricochet! That's a good choice, he'll be awesome in MITB :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Braun :lauren


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I knew Ricochet would be in this


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Richcoet gonna do some crazy ass spots in the Ladder match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bruh Ricochet about to die in MITB match. :sodone


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Big homie Rico already gettin shine :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rick O Shea


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

kinda cool Alexa is doing this gig, instead of the same tired ol segment.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Drew? zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Two people who have no chance of winning so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cant they open with a match once in a a while


When's the last time they opened up with a match LOL


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Alexa not listing Corbin's accolades :lmao

Also two of Raw's guys have won it before and they both failed. Dean Ambrose is the last successful male MITB cash-in, ya know


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa with the :buried on Corbin.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew McIntyre :mark :mark


----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

Drew getting crickets again. It’s too bad.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well none of these guys will win. Im a Ricochet fan but I dont think they'd give it to him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa needs to do her job and announce Corbin as Kentucky’s favorite son.


----------



## Hckykng19 (Jan 31, 2017)

Either Drew or Baron are winning from Raw.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

God he is the absolute worst.
They really have a hardon for Corbin, pushing him alot like Reigns, nobody gives a shit and those that do don't like him. 
Kick rocks Baron.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

cant believe people still watch this crap.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics were on Main Event (and they actually won), so no reason for me to watch this


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The 1 guy I give a shit about has 0 chance of winning fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I could see Drew winning, tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Drew will probably win this


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey Drew take a listen to daddy Corbin. That’s what heat is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> IIconics were on Main Event (and they actually won), so no reason for me to watch this


Well fuck this shit.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Alexa being :rude to Corbin
:bunk


Why are they randomly selecting the participants though? Why not have qualifying matches? Doesn't make sense for the likes of Miz, Joe and Zayn to not be involved.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I think Drew gonna win it this year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> When's the last time they opened up with a match LOL


a couple of months ago lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Hell Yeah. Baron Corbin is in MITB this year he wins MITB and successfully cashes in becomes Universal Champion.

The guy is and should be the top heel on RAW. 

Here is your winner and new Universal Champion Baron Corbin.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Drew is terrible, should be nowhere near the main event title scene. Zero reaction


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin is looking down to Drew right now and wrecking him on the mic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The crowd is quite good tonight


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

fuck these guys, just show Alexas sweet ass!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Monster in the bank... please don’t do this again.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God I want Drew to drop Corbin so badly...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ricochet: "I didn't come here to talk."

McIntyre: "Then shut up!"

:lmao


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Ricky looking like a grade 9 getting picked on by a group of grade 12 and the leader's gf lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I just don't have a care in the world for Braun anymore. tbh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Also, I thought we were finding out the women's participants as well? Guess they'll do that later then? :lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Braun, Drew, Corbin all belong.

Ricochet doesn't. He's been on the main roster for a minute lost last week in his official Raw debut to Roode.

No one is gonna take seriously he has a chance in this match. Your gonna have Bruan, Drew, Corbin. Then likely Lars Sullivan from Smackdown among others.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

my god this show is going to be dog shit


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well Ricochet isnt known for mic skills <img src="http://i.imgur.com/IDPi8.png" border="0" alt="" title="Russo" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I just don't have a care in the world for Braun anymore. tbh.




They ruined him. I loved the big goofball for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

After those promos I hope none of those four win.


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

:braun looking swole. Slimmed up a bit and it looks good AF on him. Maybe Vince will finally pull the trigger and make him a top guy after he’s cucumber cool. :aj3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does Raw and SD have their own MITB matches for the men this year, or is there only one match with Raw and SD men in it?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> After those promos I hope none of those four win.




He’ll prob wind up jobbing to Ricochet or Rey soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ricochet the most over of the 4. No surprise there. Drew gets the crickets as he enters the ring. haha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> IIconics were on Main Event (and they actually won), so no reason for me to watch this




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123011935337840641


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Hell Yeah. Baron Corbin is in MITB this year he wins MITB and successfully cashes in becomes Universal Champion.
> 
> The guy is and should be the top heel on RAW.
> 
> Here is your winner and new Universal Champion Baron Corbin.


I hope they do this just so 75% of the WWE audience go over to AEW.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Does Raw and SD have their own MITB matches for the men this year, or is there only one match with Raw and SD men in it?


I believe only one match. So 4 guys from each show I guess


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wasnt MITB at 100% at one time like just a few years ago


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"One of those aerial maneuvers we've been hearing all about..." Renee Young

You mean the maneuvers you've been *SEEING* for several months? Christ almighty can this idiot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricochet is in the MITB? He's gonna do some goofy shit in that match! :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Drew is the only one from Raw who has a chance of winning the MITB briefcase. They should've had one of Miz, Joe or Zayn instead of Ricochet. I know Ricochet is in there for the high spots but other than that, he has no business in this match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the_hound said:


> my god this show is going to be dog shit


Im just watching for Bray then ill probably go play days gone , if the show is bad. It wa actually pretty good last week


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Punk has won MITB twice. Cole said there was only a few people who've won it twice. Who else is there, unless I'm being dumb and can't think? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz is sitting on the sideline already? Great move sending him to RAW! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

5 minutes in and I am ready to change the channel :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd way better than last week. God, Iowa was fucking horrid.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> I think Drew gonna win it this year.


He looks like the only one who can win from Raw.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Punk has won MITB twice. Cole said there was only a few people who've won it twice. Who else is there, unless I'm being dumb and can't think? :lol


Edge. Although he won it from Kennedy in a singles match with the briefcase on the line.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ricochet over in his home state


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Punk has won MITB twice. Cole said there was only a few people who've won it twice. Who else is there, unless I'm being dumb and can't think? :lol


Edge won twice or three times right


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Not feeling it tonight. I hope it gets better lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cesaro, Miz, Lashley, Sami, EC3 all sitting on the sideline. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know if I really count Edge as winning it twice. He had a second briefcase, but he didn't win it in an actual MITB match.

Also I guess Carmella counts, cos she won two MITB matches after Ellsworth helped her the first time?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Im just watching for Bray then ill probably go play days gone , if the show is bad. It wa actually pretty good last week


currently playing mk11


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Holy fuck we are only 20 minutes in? I don’t know if I can do this tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Cesaro, Miz, Lashley, Sami, EC3 all sitting on the sideline. Lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None of them are on the show tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't know if I really count Edge as winning it twice. He had a second briefcase, but he didn't win it in an actual MITB match.
> 
> Also I guess Carmella counts, cos she won two MITB matches after Ellsworth helped her the first time?


OH right I forgot. I just remember him cashing in twice. Forget one was won from Kennedy.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

God 2 commercials in 20 minutes….

In France we have 2 commercials in 1 hour and 30min


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> None of them are on the show tonight?


I think he means not in the MITB match. 

Btw in past years didnt they have two MITB matches one for SD and one for Raw?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

MetalKiwi said:


> Not feeling it tonight. I hope it gets better lol


:aj3:kliq:kliq:kliq


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

MrJT said:


> God he is the absolute worst.
> They really have a hardon for Corbin, pushing him alot like Reigns, nobody gives a shit and those that do don't like him.
> Kick rocks Baron.


U sir r Lost. Corbin has everything of a top champion. A top heel champion. He's got crowd heat he has mic skills. Then in the ring he's got the size, great speed and athleticism for a man of that size. Got a great look.

If i had a promotion your damn right Corbin would be my top heel champion.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> None of them are on the show tonight?




No it just makes no sense they wouldn’t want to be in the MITB match. Instead, these random 4 get chosen. Ricochet lost last week lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think he means not in the MITB match.
> 
> Btw in past years didnt they have two MITB matches one for SD and one for Raw?


I thought they did yeah, which why I asked a couple of pages back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm kinda glad they only have 1 match for each, having 4 briefcases was too much IMO.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> No it just makes no sense they wouldn’t want to be in the MITB match. Instead, these random 4 get chosen. Ricochet lost last week lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, gotcha. Yeah, it feels like the likes of Corbin, Drew, and Braun have had multiple chances (in kayfabe) recently.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think he means not in the MITB match.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw in past years didnt they have two MITB matches one for SD and one for Raw?


Yes but since the women have one it's a cross brand match now.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't know if I really count Edge as winning it twice. He had a second briefcase, but he didn't win it in an actual MITB match.
> 
> Also I guess Carmella counts, cos she won two MITB matches after Ellsworth helped her the first time?


edge, punk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

McIntyre look like he hurt himself with that claymore!


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

I wonder what the ratings will be like :quite


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ugh, I like Corbin and Braun, but this match doesn’t matter and is too long already.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I thought they did yeah, which why I asked a couple of pages back.


So dumb, the PPV is MITB and they are taking out two MITB matches lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Btw in past years didnt they have two MITB matches one for SD and one for Raw?





Showstopper said:


> I thought they did yeah, which why I asked a couple of pages back.


That was before they started doing MITB for the women. If they continued doing one for Raw and one for SmackDown for the men, there would be three MITB ladder matches and that would be overkill.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> So dumb, the PPV is MITB and they are taking out two MITB matches lol


So, only Raw or SD's Men's division will have a briefcase holder, not both. That is weird.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strowman making Drew his bitch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Man I wonder why commentators hammer home catchphrases and nicknames to such a high degree. (example - scottish psychopath 8x tonight already) Is it to indoctrinate ppl to post said names on social media?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

CM Punk is the only wrestler to officially win the briefcase in two MITB matches, he won them back to back both at WrestleMania too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Braun won the MITB last year and he still lost.... They really pushed this guy only to make him look like a clown time and time again. I dont know why they never pulled the trigger on him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd was really hot for that ending.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s fine let Corbin take the meaningless pin now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> That was before they started doing MITB for the women. If they continued doing one for Raw and one for SmackDown for the men, there would be three MITB ladder matches and that would be overkill.


You mean 4 lol

But still I am fine with that, its not overkill. The PPV is called MITB. Also does that mean whomever wins can cash it in on either show now


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ricochet is just so damn smooth in there.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Again McIntyre is not on camera during an "L"


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The Club was moved to RAW? I didn't know that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should add a tag team MITB


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa the fuck


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz and Lashley feud? Oh lord. Hopefully Becky doesn’t talk too much and Lacey gets to show y’all some starpower 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> The Club was moved to RAW? I didn't know that


There goes Balor club


FFS WWE


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> You mean 4 lol
> 
> But still I am fine with that, its not overkill. The PPV is called MITB. Also does that mean whomever wins can cash it in on either show now


I said 3 because the women's roster doesn't have the depth to do two MITB matches. I wouldn't mind it either but I can see why they're doing only two overall.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok if Usos do this shit every week I'm going to hate them really quick. These are my boys. They can't be doing swagless shit like this.:mj2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Usos to announce tag team MITB ladder match?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg are they seriously having them sing their fucking theme song to the ring now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> There goes Balor club
> 
> 
> FFS WWE


AJ could turn heel and reunite with them, though.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

What the hell is going on lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley better not be put in a meaningless feud with Miz. If so, Lashley should tear through Miz in a minute.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Usos hype af :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oh Hell No! How long it's been since Usos became dancing/singing folks? Or did this start tonight?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WTF just happened?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They gave the Usos mic..... and someone fucked up their whole promo by cutting off the music... fpalm


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Usos should leave the entrance rap to Truth


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Usos can gtfo anytime.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

kingnoth1n said:


> Man I wonder why commentators hammer home catchphrases and nicknames to such a high degree. (example - scottish psychopath 8x tonight already) Is it to indoctrinate ppl to post said names on social media?


Vince has always been obsessed with repetition. It's gotten even worse as he's gotten older because I bet he doesn't remember how many times he's yelled in Cole's ear "SAY SCOTTISH PSYCHOPATH GOD DAMNIT!!!!"

Dealing with him on the regular has to be an absolute nightmare


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> They gave the Usos mic..... and someone fucked up their whole promo by cutting off the music... fpalm


Kevin Dunns teeth strike again


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll never understand it, Vince hates tag team wrestling but every week he constantly puts on tag matches all throughout his shows. Does he do it to punish us?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Ok if Usos do this shit every week I'm going to hate them really quick. These are my boys. They can't be doing swagless shit like this.:mj2


Hopefully just a one-time thing. Usos are my favorite tag team they can't ruin them like that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

also LOL at the club getting moved to raw, furthering fucking over SDs tag division


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The Club is on RAW, perhaps they can turn heel with AJ Styles and they actually book the faction properly. *


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> WTF just happened?


WCW 2000 types of mistakes again


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I lol'd


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123021131102007296


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

It'll take a fucking meteor coming down and killing both Usos's before Gallows and Anderson have a chance in hell of winning this match. I've never seen a tag team be such jobbers, its like Vince fucking despises them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Karl Andersonn is an underrated talker.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Superstar Shake-up continues :cole

The never-ending shake-up.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks like a can skip the next 5-10 min of Raw


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I really hope they don't ut Gallows and Anderson back with AJ. AJ is over and fine by himself, doesn't need those 2 dragging him down again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> It'll take a fucking meteor coming down and killing both Usos's before Gallows and Anderson have a chance in hell of winning this match.


its time to rock the rock


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok if Usos do this shit every week I'm going to hate them really quick. These are my boys. They can't be doing swagless shit like this.:mj2


THIS, that was my 1st reaction when I saw them jumping around like idiots. I loved the fact they would just walk to the ring with swag like they owned the place, it made them feel more important. But you know Raw screws everything up


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Dr. Jones said:


> Vince has always been obsessed with repetition. It's gotten even worse as he's gotten older because I bet he doesn't remember how many times he's yelled in Cole's ear "SAY SCOTTISH PSYCHOPATH GOD DAMNIT!!!!"
> 
> Dealing with him on the regular has to be an absolute nightmare


I'm not convinced that it isn't Michael Coleism's.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

G&A bleh


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I'll never understand it, Vince hates tag team wrestling but every week he constantly puts on tag matches all throughout his shows. Does he do it to punish us?


Tag team matches are easy to book because they legit have the same 3 or 4 variations that they just recycle and repeat

Not to mention, they have a bloated roster and don't know what do with half of these guys


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

man, their timing sucked on that spot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great camerawork there.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Dr. Jones said:


> Tag team matches are easy to book because they legit have the same 3 or 4 variations that they just recycle and repeat
> 
> Not to mention, they have a bloated roster and don't know what do with half of these guys


Geeks on this forum though are convinced that AEW tag wrestling will be 1000% better.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I lol'd
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123021131102007296


Sasha coming out to be a participant in the MITB match would be nice. Definitely the highlight of the show if it happens.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Push Gallows and Anderson plz.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> I'm not convinced that it isn't Michael Coleism's.


Its not just watch Cole on the network specials where Vince is not in his ear. He is pretty great


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Push Gallows and Anderson plz.


Out the door? :hmmm


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd they killed the crowd


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Ok if Usos do this shit every week I'm going to hate them really quick. These are my boys. They can't be doing swagless shit like this.:mj2


I wonder if they are stupid enough to take the edgy characters the Usos had while on Smackdown.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Sasha coming out to be a participant in the MITB match would be nice. Definitely the highlight of the show if it happens.


Hope she gets booed out of the building for being an entitled little princess :crying:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AEW can't come soon enough, this product fucking stinks to the high heavens, tag match followed by a tag match, whats next a 3-2 handicapped match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I really hope they don't ut Gallows and Anderson back with AJ. AJ is over and fine by himself, doesn't need those 2 dragging him down again.


The Club was a thing.... Really wasnt that memorable tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I wonder if they are stupid enough to take the edgy characters the Usos had while on Smackdown.


You didnt like that characters? They were great.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> AEW can't come soon enough, this product fucking stinks to the high heavens, tag match followed by a tag match, whats next a 3-2 handicapped match?




Prob worse. My guess would be Dana Brooke match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Sasha coming out to be a participant in the MITB match would be nice. Definitely the highlight of the show if it happens.


Hows it a highlight? A brat that thinks shes way better than she actually is trying to quit over losing a fake wrestling belt comes back probably because she whined her way into being given MITB coming back is no highlight. Be gone thot.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Ok if Usos do this shit every week I'm going to hate them really quick. These are my boys. They can't be doing swagless shit like this.:mj2


If they keep doing this, they are going to be losing steam and fans fast. Hopefully, it's a one time thing. I knew this would happen when they got drafted to Raw. :no:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> The Club was a thing.... Really wasnt that memorable tbh.


Oh I know, just saying it doesnt need to happen again. No need to make that mistake again.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope Sasha comes back and Dana squashes her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> You didnt like that characters? They were great.


I did like the characters the had on Smackdown. I just hope they don't try to change them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They literally just book tag match after tag match to fill time, they have no idea how to put on a 3 hour wrestling show with different matches and variation, so they just book boring ass tag matches and let them go for like 30 minutes each taking up 3 or 4 commercial breaks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I did like the characters the had on Smackdown. I just hope they don't try to change them.


OH I misread what you said


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Anderson and Gallows on Raw and they mention the words bullet proof?

Incoming new faction?


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Holy hell the crowd is quiet as fuck right now


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh I know, just saying it doesnt need to happen again. No need to make that mistake again.


Watch that shit come true! :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What a shocker Gallows and Anderson lose, the two biggest fucking jobbers in the company....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> Hope she gets booed out of the building for being an entitled little princess :crying:


Come on you are a fellow TAY fan even with the avi/sig to go with it (which proves as your bio says that you are indeed "Awesome"), how can you be against The Boss?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How can you follow THAT up????!!! They about to call out the champs now blah blah start a ladder match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Of course the Club would lose again. :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Out the door? :hmmm





bloc said:


> Holy hell the crowd is quiet as fuck right now


The Usos are stale as hell.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> What a shocker Gallows and Anderson lose, the two biggest fucking jobbers in the company....


 And just like that there goes any interest of the faction.

Got my hopes up and dashed them spectacularly. Well done, Vince.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> What a shocker Gallows and Anderson lose, the two biggest fucking jobbers in the company....


Meh - at least they remembered they were on the roster and gave them some TV time. That's more than they've had in ages..


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hows it a highlight? A brat that thinks shes way better than she actually is trying to quit over losing a fake wrestling belt comes back probably because she whined her way into being given MITB coming back is no highlight. Be gone thot.


Come on Rainmaker, the high IQ geniuses on this forum think bringing her into AEW is a good idea.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow they made the Usos and revival clowns at the same time


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Come on you are a fellow TAY fan even with the avi/sig to go with it (which proves as your bio says that you are indeed "Awesome"), how can you be against The Boss?


Can't spell awesome with Sasha Banks


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok that at least was entertaining 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Haha that was actually funny.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey you’re not BFFs if you don’t shave your friends back :lmao


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nah. What is THIS?!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

This is actual trash.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hows it a highlight? A brat that thinks shes way better than she actually is trying to quit over losing a fake wrestling belt comes back probably because she whined her way into being given MITB coming back is no highlight. Be gone thot.


Sasha knows her worth.

Trying to use the fact that wrestling is "fake" in order to discredit a wrestler being unsatisfied with their current position is rather odd don't you think? By that logic nobody should complain or stand up for themselves no matter how they are used (or not used) by the company because it is all "fake" anyway.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the Revival didnt that take 5 year 500k contract lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

well that happened


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

revival are good wrestlers, but they're just regular dudes... not superstars. not interested in 5 more years of them.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good they got a tag team story going, but what are the champs doing.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Crowd does not give a single fuck right now. Not sure why I am noticing now of all times, but their silence is just deafening lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Teddy Long produced this RAW.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Okay, funny clip. Making a whole storyline out of it... wow.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Revival Buff Bagwelling it up lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

We gonna have 3 tag matches in a row? YES!


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

You don't sign Vince's contract you get added to a back shaving angle


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

More tag matches yayyyyyyyy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah we can't get more of Alexa topless but we get this. Should really help the 18-35 demo. Awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please do Brays play house so I can go play days gone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

An actual....story? That's different for this company these days.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Sasha knows her worth.
> 
> Trying to use the fact that wrestling is "fake" in order to discredit a wrestler being unsatisfied with their current position is rather odd don't you think? By that logic nobody should complain or stand up for themselves no matter how they are used (or not used) by the company because it is all "fake" anyway.


The way shes gone about it is abit childlike though.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Usos are brothers, I am sure they done something like that to help one another.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The angle isn't back shaving, Revival said they weren't impressed with the Usos last week, so now the Usos are trying to embarrass them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> so I can go play days gone


Verdict?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if theres another tag match after this i'm done for tonight, i aint got time for this fucking garbage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They're going to do sub 2m this week aren't they :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Verdict?


I just DL'd it tonight lol

Have not played yet.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Lol feels like the SNL guys are writing this


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Now you know why the Revival doesn't want to sign the 5 years deal


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I just DL'd it tonight lol
> 
> Have not played yet.


Ah, cool


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Time for Miz to put in 200% for whatever trash they give him tonight and likely get destroyed by Bob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Miz looks like a fuckin fool


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Now you know why the Revival doesn't want to sign the 5 years deal


OR maybe they did sign and now Vince is like "hahahaha look what you'll be doing now"


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The USO's have no charisma. That segment had potential but fell flat.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They do an abysmal number last week and they follow up with this shit.

Hot damn, they're really going to be doing sub 2m consistently this year aren't they.

Nobody has patience for this shit, especially after GOT last night.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I can't believe I'm saying this: Save us Miz! You're our only hope.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

bloc said:


> Miz looks like a fuckin fool


As always


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Sasha knows her worth.
> 
> Trying to use the fact that wrestling is "fake" in order to discredit a wrestler being unsatisfied with their current position is rather odd don't you think? By that logic nobody should complain or stand up for themselves no matter how they are used (or not used) by the company because it is all "fake" anyway.


You can state your case and stand up for yourself. But refusing to come to work or speak to the boss and using Jason Jordan as some middleman is straight up ridiculous. Knows her worth? Are you kidding me lmao. The company's never even let her have successful title dedense LOL. Or have they? I dont care enough to know lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PavelGaborik said:


> The USO's have no charisma. That segment had potential but fell flat.


They did on SD and they do on UUDD, its the shitty writers


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

More like Kushitta


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow they're actually really hyping up Kushida's in ring debut, and on Raw no less.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Nobody has patience for this shit, especially after GOT last night.


More to the point, isn't MITB the same night as the GOT final episode? Who will watch that? :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Fans patience has worn thin, yikes only 115 people in this thread...Bad sign for ratings?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz over AF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kushida!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why is Miz crowd pandering? Come on.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> More to the point, isn't MITB the same night as the GOT final episode? Who will watch that? :lol


 lmfao, GG. I didn't even know that, will tickets sell for the PPV? The world is going to be watching the Finale.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Miz TV :mark :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Maryse in that Universal commercial :banderas


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh god...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz TV is actually over. Holy shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what does he mean back on raw
hasn't Lashley been on raw


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Total Package said:


> Why is Miz crowd pandering? Come on.




Because the first hour of this show put the crowd to sleep. He just woke them up. Hopefully Bob doesn’t need to talk much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Total Package said:


> Why is Miz crowd pandering? Come on.


He is a face now. He turned face when he was on Smackdown.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No Lio? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow they're actually really hyping up Kushida's in ring debut, and on Raw no less.


They did for Nakamura and we all see what happened once he joined the main roster


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lashley right into yet another shitty boring feud, can they not come up with anything good for him? i loved his heel run in TNA, he was so fucking good, but like everything else WWE has ruined him and given him shit after shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Lio Rush?? This will be rough


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The all heatless Bobby Lashley.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> No Lio? :lol




DAT BACKSTAGE HEAT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lashley right into yet another shitty boring feud, can they not come up with anything good for him? i loved his heel run in TNA, he was so fucking good, but liek everything else WWE has ruined him and given him shit after shit.


 He was main event level in TNA, now he's fodder and skippable TV. It's amazing how bad this company is at their jobs.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Miz vs Lashley next I guess lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Where is Lio?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why is Lashley talking like The Rock?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Where is Lio Rush?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lashley right into yet another shitty boring feud, can they not come up with anything good for him? i loved his heel run in TNA, he was so fucking good, but liek everything else WWE has ruined him and given him shit after shit.


He should be booked like Lesnar


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Where is Lio Rush?




Backstage heat must be real 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> Where is Lio?


Read he was punished. Guess true??


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz’s outfit looks like something from Sgt Peppers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Maryse retired now?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Raw feels weird without Dean & Roman. Roman's been on Raw since the brand split so for him to not be there is odd, and I'm still not used to no Dean


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I think he asked what Miz has done in the last year not his career....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Is Maryse retired now?


isnt she preggo

probably does not want to fy around, isnt that bad for women who are expecting


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

The show is dragging so much tonight.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He should be booked like Lesnar


Agreed. They should have done Lashley vs Lesnar by now with Bobby going over.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uhhhhh Lashley... you lost at Mania too you know :lmao You lost to Finn Balor lol.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just reading the comments it looks like I made the right choice not to watch tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> isnt she preggo


IDK. I think she had the kid. Unless she's pregnant again and I didn't know.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Like Lashley won at Mania?!? :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz holding out for that sympy cheer! :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bob should say he’s gonna have a run at Maryse once he’s done taking care of Renee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

True dat, Miz got one of the hottest WWE women ever


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry, but lashley needs lio rush. awful talker


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Lio really makes lashley seem more Interesting :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> IDK. I think she had the kid. Unless she's pregnant again and I didn't know.


yeah she is preggo again with their 2nd kid


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Showstopper said:


> IDK. I think she had the kid. Unless she's pregnant again and I didn't know.


Shes pregnant again


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Whoop dee doo new feud between Miz and Lashley


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Is Maryse retired now?


She is pregned again


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Why would Miz get mad, the only proper response to Lashley stumbling over his own tongue is to laff


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Sad they dont see Lashley the way TNA did. He was booked perfectly there, an easy blueprint for WWE to follow, but they have done nothing with him. They better not make him job to Mr. Midcard Miz


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> True dat, Miz got one of the hottest WWE women ever


Yeah Maryse is incredible.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a great segment between the two. Lashley actually did a good promo!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here..

What did I miss before the tag team match in the first hour?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Sad they dont see Lashley the way TNA did. He was booked perfectly there, an easy blueprint for WWE to follow, but they have done nothing with him. They better not make him job to Mr. Midcard Miz


Miz and Lashley should be in the MITB match over Corbin and Ricochoet


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lashley been working on them mic skills I see


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just reading the comments it looks like I made the right choice not to watch tonight.


They just don't have the horses or the writing to get people that have tuned out to tune back. And they're not interesting or stimulating enough to get new people to give them a look. 

They're going to keep bleeding viewers. There's just nothing to keep people watching


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, piss off Shane....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

We’re still on this Miz/Shane feud? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk has to be coming back right with all this best in the world BS 

lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Shane started a feud with Roman last week on Smackdown and he continues his feud with Miz on Raw?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doddsy_V1 said:


> The way shes gone about it is abit childlike though.


Perhaps she could have handled things better but I totally understand someone reaching their breaking point in a situation like the one Sasha is in and I'd say it is not without reason. The company has really dropped the ball with her.




RainmakerV2 said:


> Knows her worth? Are you kidding me lmao. The company's never even let her have successful title dedense LOL. Or have they? I dont care enough to know lol.


Hmm, Sasha knowing her worth while the company misuses and overall treats her poorly is what this is all about so I don't see what point you are trying to make by pointing out the company not having her defend the title successfully as a counter point to Sasha knowing her worth.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ace said:


> He was main event level in TNA, now he's fodder and skippable TV. It's amazing how bad this company is at their jobs.


Yeah he felt like a big fucking deal in TNA, at one point he held every title in the company, he was main eventing their biggest shows of the year. Now in WWE he's a midcarder...

After he beat Reigns at Extreme Rules, i thought for sure the next night he was gonna be announced as Lesnar's next opponent for the UT, and what did they do? gave it to Reigns and Lashley fell back into midcard hell.

This guy would be a main eventer anywhere else, but in WWE he's nothing but a midcarder.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why is Miz still doing Bryan's moves? Oh because none of Miz's moves get a reaction. Thankfully Lashley didnt have to job here.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, even Shane's kicks suck :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am bored


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

How much you think Miz dad is getting to get called a potatoe every week and his picture put up on the Jumbotron 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is this feud continuing??


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes, glad this feud between Miz and Shane is not over yet. Miz needs his win back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz gonna get his win back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

After all these years, Shane still can't throw worked punches.. Like fpalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Guess we're getting Shane/Miz 2.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shane is easily the most annoying McMahon. You don't see Stephanie anywhere near as much as Shane.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This feud should have ended when Miz went to RAW. Does anyone want this terrible thing to continue?!


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Why is the Miz a baby face ?

He's a heel. That's why I can't get behind this feud.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Shane with that HEAT!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shane is a TURRIBLE striker... 

Dude doesn't know how he should be punching Miz...

He was so tentative mounting and throwing punches...

Fuggin' pathetic! 

Man up Shane and throw a punch like you're a fuggin' McMahon dammit!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shane getting some actual real heat.

:bjpenn


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Why is this Miz's dad shit still going on?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bradatar said:


> How much you think Miz dad is getting to get called a potatoe every week and his picture put up on the Jumbotron
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing at all seems like something they'd cheap out on.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Shane should stick with the Reigns feud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

There is nothing Mighty about Lashley, he was geeked out by Miz.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So now Shane gets two feuds 1 on each show? great.... Can this old motherfucker put his ego aside and let the actual wrestlers on the show take his spot? He's way worse than Stephanie ever was he just has to be in a feud at all times and always have a match on their big shows, i'm getting so fucking tired of it.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

That pic of Miz's dad could be a video and I wouldn't even notice lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shane beating the shit out of Miz is entertaining as fuck! :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

George still up there :lol


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Shane is a TURRIBLE striker...
> 
> Dude doesn't know how he should be punching Miz...
> 
> ...


Cause he's stiff as fuck and trying not to potato him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz is an actual babyface and Shane is drawing some mega heat righ! They got a real good feud going!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

That look on Miz's dads face is so over with me.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

shane is a good heel. wwe already has a bunch of guys who are good strikers, shane is a good entertainer.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Remember several months ago when the McMahons all gathered in the ring and apologized to the fans and told them that everything was going to change and they were going to start listening to them?

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha......................hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wonder if we get another Bray video package with his new gimmick? if not then yeah WWE is axing it cause of those pussy fucking sponsors.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can't believe its only been just over an hour
by this time last week, it was already two hours


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Highlight of Raw tonight is that picture of The Miz father


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

P Thriller said:


> Remember several months ago when the McMahons all gathered in the ring and apologized to the fans and told them that everything was going to change and they were going to start listening to them?
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha......................hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Yeah... that was pretty much like a heroin addict promising he wont do it no more and start being a better person.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So has WWE finally decided on these dudes' names? :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I thought I was done hearing about GOT for the week...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG they are just like Ascension


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wait, their names didn't get changed again??! :bjpenn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

These guys are jokes already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show is so fuckin boring. This is not sports entertainment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole should really be saying "This week they are called The Viking Raiders".


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Fucking Lucha House Party.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

These guys need a mouthpiece


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love Lucha House Party, but they shouldn't get much offense in here..

That is if WWE is serious about TVR.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

another tag match and theres still another two to go


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What's their name this week?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Lucha House Party is allowed to go between 205 Live and Raw for some reason, others have to get drafted but they're just allowed to go anywhere they please for some reason.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Lucha House Party is allowed to go between 205 Live and Raw for some reason, others have to get drafted but they're just allowed to go anywhere they please for some reason.


The John Cana of tag teams. For some reason.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> This show is so fuckin boring. This is not sports entertainment.


i am watching to see how bad they can get actually, even the commentators seem so fucking done with this shit :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Viking Experience? Lmao. Who wrote this crap


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They forgot their name this week there for a second


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

the_hound said:


> another tag match and theres still another two to go


Yeah i'm thinking i'm done then, i fucking hate tag matches, especially WWE tag matches, i don't feel like sitting through 3 hours of tag team wrestling.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Thankfully it was short


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WOAH!

That needs to be their finisher!!!

Shiiiett, nice move!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sick move.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well damn. Ivar and Erik don’t play.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder why they are pushing these guys but not Ascension? They have basically the same characters.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> WOAH!
> 
> That needs to be their finisher!!!
> 
> Shiiiett, nice move!


Cool move that needs a much better name.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I think the announcer forgot their name for a little


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

the crowd is literally dead!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

oh god still to come they are gong to milk it to keep viewers lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That little cartoon Bray looked absolutely nothing like him :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I think the announcer forgot their name for a little


he had to remember what name Vince was calling them this week


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> I think the announcer forgot their name for a little




I noticed that too lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I wonder why they are pushing these guys but not Ascension? They have basically the same characters.


They are way better wrestlers


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Bliss still doing the fucking talk show and introducing shit and announcing shit? wouldn't this be better for Paige to give her something to do? I know shes managing Asuka and Kairi right now but that wont go nowhere and Bliss has been doing this long before they had that for Paige to do.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

If they were smart, they'd make the Firefly segment the main event to bring in more viewers for the 3rd hour


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

I feel like I'm watching a television show written by a 75 year old man...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Speaking of tag teams... when is AOP coming back?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Speaking of tag teams... when is AOP coming back?




Rezar ate the other one 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, make The Firefly House the main event if you really serious Vince.

DO IT! 

Prove you still have the stones!


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

The Viking Experience sounds like the name of a Brazzers flick. It is over bigly with me.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha love these girls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if they make the Viking War Raider Machine Experience change their finish at some point too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this show has been dull as fuck


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Rezar ate the other one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they ever split... this guy looks ready for the main event!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, boring right off the bat there. Sorry Nattie :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This show has too many tag teams that lack excitement.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Another episode of Brays Firefly Funhouse! Yay!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alexa's been on this show tonight more than anyone else tonight.

:trips8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

jobbers in the bank more like it


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

IIconics are the best women on the mic by miles


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh no they are letting Dana speak.....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dana and her big ol titties 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana’s face is different again...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Dana getting in this match because????? has she won a single matches in the last 3 years?


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Dana...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So Nattie is going to have a match…..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Crowd dead as Fuck :heston


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Dana brook to the sound of crickets.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yo, nobody cares about the womens MITB.... for real.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> So Dana getting in this match because????? has she won a single matches in the last 3 years?


because she is blonde lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dana in this match? what the actual fuck....not only has she not ever been relevant but she is a botch machine she is going to kill herself or someone else :beckylol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please put Ember Moon in this match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> jobbers in the bank more like it


That is because they moved all the good women to Smackdown.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oof, the Raw side of this match isn't looking that impressive...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Needs moar Lacey Evans.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This women's match is gonna be :deandre


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The RAW women division is just... :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is beyond fucking awful


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a cringey segment. My God they suck on the mic :lol :lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Go to vegas and place a bet on one of the Smackdown women winning the MITB (I'm sure u can place a bet on it) It's Vegas after all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is a jobber match. I actually miss Nia Jax holy shit! :heston


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wait, IIconics were on the show? I had to answer the door


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Naomi may have a chance.... I got a feeling!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Natalya gonna be here until shes in her 50's? i mean its ridiculous how long shes stuck around here, fucking retire already you charisma vacuum.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

please 4th be Alexa


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Wait, IIconics were on the show? I had to answer the door


Sonic ad.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Lol ok I am liking Alexa burying the hell out of these women


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> Wait, IIconics were on the show? I had to answer the door


Not really


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Natalya gonna be here until shes in her 50's? i mean its ridiculous how long shes stuck around here, fucking retire already you charisma vacuum.


Didn't she say she was going to retire like a year ago


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana saying Alexa don't deserve it... WHY THE FUCK HAS SHE EVEN DONE?!? :HA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Naomi sounds Drunk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh look another person who definitely shouldn't win MITB. Yep def give this one to SD.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeesh that lineup :kobelol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

These chicks need acting classes bad. Besides Alexa.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa the last one


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Alexa? WTF? Why not Ruby Riott?! Guess some woman from SD is winning then. Fingers crossed for Ember Moon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This segment blows. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i love how wrestlers are allowed to make matches now


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Naomi sucks, hate her so much


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Knew Bliss was gonna be in it. Dana Brooke doesn't belong. Ruby Riott would've been a great inclusion instead.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh thank god the firefly funhouse, now I can stop watching 

and LOL Bray the painter lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

People are always willing to fight on this show.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ruby being left out of the match again, and for Dana Brooke? Bullshit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Firefly Funhouse time :lol


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

GloriousLunatic said:


> Go to vegas and place a bet on one of the Smackdown women winning the MITB (I'm sure u can place a bet on it) It's Vegas after all.


Change that. Game changer Alexa Bliss is in. 

Alexa the heavy favorite. 

As a Raw guy. I'm gonna be a happy man when Alexa Bliss cashes in (after winning MITB) or Lacey Evans takes the Raw title from Becky 2 belts. Then Baron Corbin wins MITB.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now Bray is Bob Ross :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ruby should definitely have been in it instead of Dana.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Botox Brooke probably doesn't even know how to set up a ladder.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I dont like Dana either, but why should Alexa be in it? She hasn't wrestled much in the last 6-8 months


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this is gold


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ruby robbed two years in the MITB match and doesn't get to be in a segment. This is some bullshit and also a big FU to Sasha.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't have a lot of hope for this Blues Clues Wyatt gimmick.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Not gonna lie I like Firefly Funhouse


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hopefully the sponsors wanting WWE to drop this gimmick was just a bullshit rumor, cause it looks like they're continuing to go through with it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Doesnt look so skinny there Bray.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some weird ass shit.

:lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well that was just bad.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

This Bray segment is another winner


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely should've defined sociopath lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

This Firefly Funhouse thing is awesome. It’s Mr Rogers meets Blues Clues meets WWE. Good stuff.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This is so fucked :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Umm... lol that painting :lol I am actually liking all the little creepy references that Bray's gonna slip back into his old persona.

I also didn't realise the witch was named Abby... like Sister Abigail?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa 5 feet of hot little ass lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bray still wants to take over souls but wants to do it in the most passive aggressive manner possible!!!!! :lmao :lol :lmao :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123038489073934342


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

You know Raw's women's division is a disaster when Naomi is their best wrestler lol. I guess Ruby Riott is pretty good too. So far the ladder match has:

Alexa Bliss - dead weight in the ring, literally incapable of having a good match
Natalya - Sucks the life out of any room that she walks into
Dana Brooke - Jobber, literally adds nothing
Naomi - MIght do one spot, that's about it

Nice contribution RAW. How in the world does Dana get a spot over Ruby?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Ruby robbed two years in the MITB match and doesn't get to be in a segment. This is some bullshit and also a big FU to Sasha.


How is it an FU to Sasha if Sasha doesn't want to work? Alexa speech works for her character without turning it to a shot at Sasha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Umm... lol that painting <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" /> I am actually liking all the little creepy references that Bray's gonna slip back into his old persona.
> 
> I also didn't realise the witch was named Abby... like Sister Abigail?


Yes
Btw I missed it was that painting somebody that was stuck in the house that was burning LOL


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Its cringy as hell but I guess thats the point. Enjoyed the creepiness tho


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Hopefully the sponsors wanting WWE to drop this gimmick was just a bullshit rumor, cause it looks like they're continuing to go through with it.


It was Twitters #1 trending last, if it gets there again, Vince wont drop it even if they wanted him to


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Stepped away for the entire Bliss segment...

Did I miss Firefly Playhouse?!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Nice to see Alexa doesnt know how to tie her shoes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I see WWE is really excited to have Eric Young on raw..... i'll be shocked if he makes one appearance in the next 5 or 6 months, dude literally just getting a check to sit at home and not go to another company.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Stepped away for the entire Bliss segment...
> 
> Did I miss Firefly Playhouse?!


Yes you did hit the rewind if you can


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Naomi lookin' hot as always!

And Alexa looks good and fugg in that black bruh...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Alexa hasn't even done much lately and I'm STILL tired of her somehow :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this Alexa's new wrestling gear?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Not relevant to anything in particular, just leaving here for lols.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122373220299104256


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

This needs to be Alexa's new gear imo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Not relevant to anything in particular, just leaving here for lols.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122373220299104256


Better than a fair amount of WWE's shirt designs these days, tbh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Naomi and Ember pound for pound the thickest women's wrestlers around


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will LoL if Alexa trips over those laces


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Better than a fair amount of WWE's shirt designs these days, tbh.


Big facts lol. They have the worst shirt designs in wrestling


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bliss' booty gets nicer every time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Naomi and Ember pound for pound the thickest women's wrestlers around


Don't forget Bayley lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Naomi over Bliss lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123040913486299136


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rare Alexa loss damn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Someone said Raw is filled with all the women Vince is fuggin'...

Does this include Naomi? 

Asking for a friend...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Watching Bliss' butt when Naomi's butt is in the same ring smh


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Would be nice if this trend continues. Bliss losing again and again and again and again


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Moty right there


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey, Alexa. Throwing shoes is an insult in some cultures.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Naomi is God dang terrible.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Rey we dont need to see your son every week.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

is this the women revolution? it's like the diva era again!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Who is this Napoleon Dynamite lookalike?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Naomi with a win over Bliss oh shit


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dominic Mysterio will be inducted into the WWE HOF.

Watch!

Fuggin' Vince...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Will Becky cut the same promo as she has every show since she won the titles?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Don't forget Bayley lol


Maybe it's because I've only seen Bayley in her wrestling pants gear, but I don't see it lol. But she does get love for her butt lol


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

So we had a back shaving segment and a match determined by shoe tying. What a great Raw.

And here comes the most overrated wrestler on the show


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Naomi got that huge pop from all of 4 people at Rupp


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Becky needs a new theme. Badly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm guessing Rey's son will be training at the WWEPC soon enough..


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Bliss fans should be happy for some reason WWE likes to jobbed out the MITB winner before winning


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Rey we dont need to see your son every week.


But it's Dominic!

He was part of a major SD story line, back in the day!

:laugh:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rey sounded sick as fuck, he should cough on Joe's face for the finish


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm over Becky already.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Will Becky cut the same promo as she has every show since she won the titles?


Yes she has become unwatchable with this Becky Two Belts angle


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe better choke Dom out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

rben said:


> So we had a back shaving segment and a match determined by shoe tying. What a great Raw.
> 
> *And here comes the most overrated wrestler on the show*


So true, shes terrible in the ring, and on the mic, i don't get why so many love her and thinks shes so good.

She may be the worst in ring woman wrestler on the roster next to Dana, Billie Kay and Tamina.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Would be nice if this trend continues. Bliss losing again and again and again and again


I mean, she only has a winning record over 3 women on the entire main roster...soooooo


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Will Becky cut the same promo as she has every show since she won the titles?


I mean what promo would you prefer she cut?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

God another droning Becky promo.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

They should b chanting....Charley Charley Charley


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charly.... my my my....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Becky I just don’t care. Lacey come save this with some star power please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Becky 2 Belts is cringey.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Watching Bliss' butt when Naomi's butt is in the same ring smh


One is significantly more attractive than the other.

Hint : It's not Naomi.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its becky cringe not becky lynch

cringey 2 belts *clap clap clap*


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

It's Baritone Becky


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly showing back wens3


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Borrrrrrinnnnnnggggggg. No one thought id be here and I am promo. Sameeeee shittttt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> One is significantly more attractive than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Hint : It's not Naomi.


Hard disagree. But if we're talking about butts (which we were) Naomi's is definitely the top dawg on Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charly though <3


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky got bags...

My both Seth ain't letting her sleep....

:Cocky


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The Two Belts nickname is dumb


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I give Becky credit tho. That "Becky 2 belts" inception was risky, cause it sounds corny as F!_!kK. But the crowd love it. she deserves the spotlight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What's the knock on Becky's promos? Crowds are into them and she furthers her storylines, what's the issue.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

This promo is exactly why no babyface ever stays over in the WWE...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Becky* is* cringey.


FIFY


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't believe they actually went ahead with this Becky two belts thing. it sounds so fucking cringe when anyone says it especially the crowd chants.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> One is significantly more attractive than the other.
> 
> Hint : It's not Naomi.


:tripsscust


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Charly in those leather pants.. Cameraman, do your job.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Becky got bags...
> 
> My both Seth ain't letting her sleep....
> 
> :Cocky


That must be some boring ass stale charismaless sex.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Becky is over, not gonna lie.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Hard disagree. But if we're talking about butts (which we were) Naomi's is definitely the top dawg on Raw.


Bayley was for me...she's pretty mediocre looking as well outside of that though. 

Her and Naomi have terrible ring gear I find.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why the fuck is WWE feeding Becky the same lines every week


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky, you haven't beaten Asuka


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So Evans is the female version of the Big Show?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That must be some boring ass stale charismaless sex.


I was just thinking, I bet Charlotte Vs. Andrade is more satisfying. Random and weird as hell, but that's what this promo brings to my mind.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

Becky taking the mike from Charley getting heel heat in my house


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seth punches her in the face during sex confirmed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why the fuck is WWE feeding Becky the same lines every week


It's like a broken record. Mania was nearly a month ago already, move on.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here’s a star 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I actually HATE Lacey Evans theme song.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Why the fuck is WWE feeding Becky the same lines every week


she is over so they aren't even doing any kind of efforts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dear Lord, this voice...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> That must be some boring ass stale charismaless sex.


:serious:


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lacey is fucking awesome.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Evans is a fun character don't know how she'll be post Becky though. Sasha is the only woman I think she's a natural foe to. 



PavelGaborik said:


> Bayley was for me...she's pretty mediocre looking as well outside of that though.
> 
> 
> 
> Her and Naomi have terrible ring gear I find.


Yeah Naomi's gear is shitty agree there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lacey a better promo than Charlotte.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> What's the knock on Becky's promos? Crowds are into them and she furthers her storylines, what's the issue.


WWE crowds are the worst crowds in all of wrestling, they fucking bow down to Vince when he comes out despite all his god awful decisions and shoving golden boy supermen down their throats. 

They hate all the things he does but bows down to him when he comes out and they spend money buying their horrible merch and tickets to these awful shows, they aren't the brightest bulbs in the box. 

So if they like something its not really a good indicator that its actually good.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> :serious:


this forum is full of incels 






Lacey's voice just makes me laugh! she is a zombie!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lacey Evans is a different kind of sexy...

My god...

Prime Maryse levels.
Prime Victoria.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

that's the cringest brawl I have seen in a verryyyy long time....


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Refs came out in a hurry. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So they hire Sonjay Dutt, and instead of putting him on 205 Live they make him their resident womens brawl wrangler with Finlay? ok.....


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

She still has a long way to go but Lacey Evans is a star in the making.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky's brawls are always so trash


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Lacey Evans is a different kind of sexy...
> 
> My god...
> 
> ...


Basic as hell


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Evans is good despite the lame finisher.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lacey straight dont give a fuck. That was great.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Calling it now. Lacey Evans is going to become a fan favorite very quickly.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Excellent brawl from both women


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Another tag match. Lord.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is so bad another fucking tag match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

ObsoleteMule said:


> Basic as hell


I'm sick of you tasteless men tonight.

Fugg out my mentions!

:laugh:


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

people liked that brawl? 

guys! :lol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Cool new theme song for Hawkins and Ryder. :bjpenn Hope their reign gets some decent length.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Might be an unpopular opinion 'round these parts - but that was some pretty good stuff from Becky and Lacey..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Calling it now. Lacey Evans is going to become a fan favorite very quickly.


Yeah I think she still needs more experience but the potential is certainly there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> WWE crowds are the worst crowds in all of wrestling, they fucking bow down to Vince when he comes out despite all his god awful decisions and shoving golden boy supermen down their throats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm guessing you're a bright bulb because you don't like Vince or the show, even though you still watch it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is Ryder and Hawkins as tag champs still going on? i mean we aren't in NY anymore their 5 minutes of fame should be up now.

This shit with Ryder and Hawkins is just The B Team shit all over again, two jobbers who always lose, winning the titles and suddenly can't be beat.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Plenty of room on the Lacey express 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Aside from the tag matches and the women's MOTB segment/match, this Raw hasn't been too bad.

Although I realize now that removing the tag matches and the women's MITB stuff I'm basically removing half the show :lol

That being said, I enjoyed The Viking E̶x̶p̶e̶r̶i̶e̶n̶c̶e̶ Raiders match. Short, to the point, and impressive.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Becky's brawls are always so trash


Becky Lynch has been in brawls since 2015 Raw Debut.  Make that a shirt WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> And I'm guessing you're a bright bulb because you don't like Vince or the show, even though you still watch it.


I have it on in the background barely watching it, and i don't pay to watch it, big difference than spending hundreds and thousands of dollars to go watch it live and wear their shitty merch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder if they're gonna have a face vs face or if they'll turn Styles, later on.. Styles was really entertaining as heel. Kinda hope that happens again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

bradatar said:


> Plenty of room on the Lacey express
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello my fellow Baron Corbin and Mojo Rawlay from DAY 1 fan.

We found ourselves another one...

LACEY EVANS!

BTW, I like Ruby Riott too... a fan as well?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I think she still needs more experience but the potential is certainly there.


Of course, but all the raw tools are there. Her character work is on-point, she's athletic as hell, and she oozes sex appeal. 

It's really nice to see a woman embrace and sell her sex appeal. It's something we haven't seen a whole lot of in recent times. Makes her stand out.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't stand listening to Lacey talk, her voice is so annoying lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123045791944400898


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Plenty of room on the Lacey express
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think I'm about to hop on board.. Just wish they'd change that shitty ass theme song.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Firefly Funhouse is money! Word of the day is "sociopath"


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The way Curt has been acting lately, I can see him turning on Ryder after they drop the belts.

Curt probably gets the singles push over Ryder too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I have it on in the background barely watching it, and i don't pay to watch it, big difference than spending hundreds and thousands of dollars to go watch it live and wear their shitty merch.


 You just did a whole spiel on how Vince, the shows, and merch (merch is pretty shit) are terrible and the fans are stupid. Yet here you are watching and discussing it, wasting your free time. That's just weird man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Revival in multiple segments in one night?

:trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Honestly, if they really think that an AJ/Seth contract signing is gonna keep the people watching I am afraid I have some bad news


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Shave your back" chants in the third hour. Crowd is much better at this time of the night than it usually is, tbf.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty of room on the Lacey express
> ...


I've been a Mojo fan since his little Performance Center interview and a Lacey fan from day one too. I've been a fan of Ruby Riott since I saw her perform live on the indies as Heidi Lovelace. Baron Corbin I've been a fan of since he became General Manager 

IDK just contributing to this coincidence


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is when the Usos should come in and cost the Revival the match. Too many clean finishes and long matches on TV


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just realised how long Ryder and Hawkins have been in WWE. They were Edge's cronies in like 2008, over a decade ago. Damn.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

i think they found a good fit for commentary finally. Renee keeps the tattoo guy in check. And she's hilarious. Her reactions are so real.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123045963692675073


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> "Shave your back" chants in the third hour. Crowd is much better at this time of the night than it usually is, tbf.


It's been a good crowd tonight. Hopefully the aren't too burned out by the time the contract signing rolls around.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Lacey Evans is 100% into her gimmick


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120343238546722816


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Sarah wens3


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What risky move will Shane do from the cage


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is the Sami falling thing now canon?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sami dancing like an idiot never gets old. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

That new interviewer looks like Tweety Bird From Seasame Street.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> I've been a Mojo fan since his little Performance Center interview and a Lacey fan from day one too. I've been a fan of Ruby Riott since I saw her perform live on the indies as Heidi Lovelace. Baron Corbin I've been a fan of since he became General Manager
> 
> IDK just contributing to this coincidence


Well I've only been a fan of them since they debuted on the main roster. 

So you've got me beat.

I did check out Riott's stuff from the indies after she came up with The Riott Squad.

I was impressed.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Another memorable promo coming up from Sami Zayn :mark :mark


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Yay! Sami up next! His promos have been hot fire lately. I'd like to see him get a Universal Title push some time soon, but knowing WWE, they'll build him up by letting him do these fire promos, then job him out to Balor or something.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> You just did a whole spiel on how Vince, the shows, and merch (merch is pretty shit) are terrible and the fans are stupid. Yet here you are watching and discussing it, wasting your free time. That's just weird man.


Literally everyone online shits on these shows, its not like its just me, how about look around this thread every week and see literally everyone else also calling it shit. 

Its not like i sit infront of my tv with my yes glued to the screen, its on in the background and i glance over when one of the few things i enjoy pops up. Other than that i enjoy talking on here and calling Vince out on his shit.

I'll tell you whats weird is you loving everything they do and defending everything they do like some brainwashed cult member.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Sami no one cares bro.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Yay! Sami up next! His promos have been hot fire lately. I'd like to see him get a Universal Title push some time soon, but knowing WWE, they'll build him up by letting him do these fire promos, then job him out to Balor or something.


Balor is on SmackDown


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This contract signing is going to be so weak.

Company cannot book anything right, let alone a difficult face vs face feud where both guys are playing the same character.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123047740555038720


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


 Not going to lie, really enjoying this zero fucks given Sami and the new Bray Wyatt. The best things going in the company atm.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Someone should interupt him this week if we follow WWEs typical pattern with these type of scenarios.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Now naturally, I said no." :lmao


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

If this Sami promo wasn't handwritten by Vince himself, then I don't know what's real anymore


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This promo is losing viewers in this thread, FWIW.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123047740555038720


Naomi bruhhhh lol!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sami, you're not the only person in the world who has had shoulder surgery ya know, I've had it too, you don't hear me complaining :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This thread is dead.

600 posts with 30 mins left :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I also have a feeling if Dean had stayed, WWE might have given him promos like this to cut....


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Just put the US Championship on Sami already.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Honest question for yall, where was it better for your favorite to land.

Raw with their dying ratings or SD where they'll likely be booted off Fox onto FS1.

Still trying to figure out which would have been the better landing spot between the two, it's the equivalent of dying by getting your balls chopped off or having your eyes ripped out and fed to you.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This gimmick is doing NOTHING for Zayn.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is this thing actually going anywhere? Who is he going to feud with????


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Vince is literally speaking to us right now


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I like Sami and hes trying his ass off..but the content is getting repetitive.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Eventually these promos have to go somewhere...right?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe Bray will eventually interrupt Sami. :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Headliner said:


> This gimmick is doing NOTHING for Zayn.


depends on what the payoff will be, they need some kind of babyface interaction though it's been like 3 weeks.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Critic of the Critics :zayn


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Really like The Truth Teller Sami Zayn!

Nice lil push he's got going.









Looking at you Vince...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ace said:


> Honest question for yall, where was it better for your favorite to land.
> 
> Raw with their dying ratings or SD where they'll likely be booed off Fox onto FS1.
> 
> Still trying to figure out which would have been the better landing spot between the two, it's the equivalent of dying by getting your balls chopped off or having your eyes ripped out and fed to you.


RAW. Especially if SD stays 2 hours because eventually its going to become the Reigns and Sullivan show.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> Just put the US Championship on Sami already.


*NO!
NO!
NO!
NO!*


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I can see Rey winning it here and Joe losing his mind and attacking Dominic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't understand what people see in Sami Zayn.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Refreshing to see new posts and all I'm getting is the same last posts :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Literally everyone online shits on these shows, its not like its just me, how about look around this thread every week and see literally everyone else also calling it shit.
> 
> Its not like i sit infront of my tv with my yes glued to the screen, its on in the background and i glance over when one of the few things i enjoy pops up. Other than that i enjoy talking on here and calling Vince out on his shit.
> 
> I'll tell you whats weird is you loving everything they do and defending everything they do like some brainwashed cult member.



I have things I don't like and say as much about WWE. The difference is I enjoy most of what they put out so I don't feel the need to constantly cry about a show I choose to watch. No matter how you want to slice it though, me watching something I enjoy makes sense. You religiously watching something you hate doesn't. It's weird and you should honestly be ashamed you have nothing better to do than watch so 5+ hours a week watching wrestling show you don't enjoy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe killin' the mic again tonight.

Like clockwork.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A rare botch from Joe on the mic. Still did great though.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

This is how u fucking cut a promo...take notes Sami


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

emerald-fire said:


> I can see Rey winning it here and Joe losing his mind and attacking Dominic.


That would be incredible.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Are we really closing with the playhouse gig? for fuck sakes.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lol botch


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Becky Tool Belts!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

kingnoth1n said:


> Are we really closing with the playhouse gig? for fuck sakes.


I would like that, but they already showed it.

I missed it and read the script on LOP.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Has there been anything good in this show? I can't think of a single thing. I guess the tag team opener was fine


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

kingnoth1n said:


> Are we really closing with the playhouse gig? for fuck sakes.


That segment was done way earlier tonight. AJ/Rollins contract signing is what's gonna close.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


> This is how u fucking cut a promo...take notes Sami


Sami Zayn can definitely cut a promo too :ciampa


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NXT underdog babyface Sami was awesome... delusional heel Sami makes me tune out


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This contract signing better be good. They need to build something. WWE better not book the cliche babyface vs babyface "I respect you but that title is mine" storyline or I will lose all interest in Rollins/AJ.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds like another trash episode of Monday Night ROH.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

My god, this has been beyond horrible tonight. Corbin, Bray, and Alexa burying the geeks in the women’s division are the only highlights.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm going to miss the contract signing, gotta run out before Raw ends.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Sounds like another trash episode of Monday Night ROH.


Not even worth the Youtube highlights.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

kingnoth1n said:


> Are we really closing with the playhouse gig? for fuck sakes.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123040702189928448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123045352922173440


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I would like that, but they already showed it.
> 
> I missed it and read the script on LOP.


Thank God I missed it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rey trying to roll up Joe :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Joe should've kicked out!

Rey took 7 days to wheelbarrow pin Joe.

FFS!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Sounds like another trash episode of Monday Night ROH.


Ive missed ya in here tonight bud.



And WTF. Just release Joe already. What a damn joke.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123040702189928448
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123045352922173440


There is no need for me to click on that link, I apreciate it though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

There is nothing special about Rey anymore. He's just one of the guys now that everyone and their mother flips around like he does. Oversaturation like a mofo.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Must be something to be able to put your dad on your shoulders.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

kingnoth1n said:


> Thank God I missed it.


It's one of the best things going on the main roster.

I'm all in on it. :laugh:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Samoa JOb :buried


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

ffs Joe...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe it was just the camera angle, but it looked like Joe was close enough to the ropes where he could of just reached and grab the ropes.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It's one of the best things going on the main roster.
> 
> I'm all in on it. :laugh:


could be decent but the payoff needs to be insane.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Now a contract signing where two bland ass dudes discuss workrate or moves, or time spent in the indies, or some shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Something better happen in this contract signing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Aj even coming out to crickets


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe it was just the camera angle, but it looked like Joe was close enough to the ropes where he could of just reached and grab the ropes.


:denirolol :hglol


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I hate it when they feature Michael Cole in important segments like he's some sort of important figure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

IIconics lose all the time despite being champs: "They lose because they suck, they are killing the prestige of titles"

Joe lose all the time despite being champ: "He gets bad booking, it's not his fault"

Got to love the double standards :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE going to Cincinatti RIGHT after Dean leaves  I wouldn't be surprised if we get a chant for him next week.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Turn heel, AJ!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Unexpected" things... Styles turning at MITB, maybe?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ, you were on SD for three years


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

One of these really just needs to start off with the fight


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate face vs face feuds because you always get these boring promos.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Never got the comparisons. Rollins is a good wrestler but AJ is on another level.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Crowd is so dead


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

No Robert Roode today? :fuckthis


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Tonight's Raw is so fucking boring, good lord.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, that's the closest we'll get to Dean being mentioned from now on I guess :lol


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I’d be so pissed if I paid to see this.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wish AJ said, but he got brothers...and Anderson and Gallow come out. :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm just mesmerized by Styles' hair.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ acting kinda heelish here.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I tune in for the last 10 minutes and I feel like I'm watching 2 nerds at a magic gathering getting into a verbal argument. These 2 fucking suck at promos. This smark crowd doesn't even care about them.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

AJ reuniting with the Club


----------



## Celphish (Aug 22, 2016)

Perfect segment to turn AJ heel mentioning The Shield and bring the <bullet> cub out and nooooope.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Jesus all Rollins says is burn it down. Fuck off


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

this entire episode was so freakin' boring. this AJ/Seth segment blows


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I thought we were gonna get another tug of war for the belt.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Beat Brock Lesnar with a low blow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Seth forgot he had to kick Lesnar in the balls twice to beat him


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why exactly why was AJ being such a jerk tonight?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

That was dope lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nicky Midss said:


> Jesus all Rollins says is burn it down. Fuck off


freakin burn it freakin down.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well at least it didn't end with those 2 shaking hands.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That might be one of the most boring shows of the entire run of Raw.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

domotime2 said:


> this entire episode was so freakin' boring. this AJ/Seth segment blows


Exactly, I should've went and watched Avengers again


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I'll always mark out for a Phenomenal Forearm through a table :mark :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Celphish said:


> Perfect segment to turn AJ heel mentioning The Shield and bring the <bullet> cub out and nooooope.


They could wait on that and have them cost Rollins the match at MITB, which I'm in for.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Please give me heel AJ. :mark


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123059524112244736


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

man they have to 86 that shit quick when 11 starts creeping up hahaha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good stuff. AJ was definitely acting heelish there. Him bringing up the Shield doesn't exist anymore makes me wonder if they're going to have him unite with The Club.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RAW tonight was pretty damn boring and


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

They were fighting because a pokemon card trade fell through.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Shave his back chants? :lmao


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

RAWs are always going to be more boring than usual when you have Seth Rollins as your fucking champion. Just look at 2015 and how he (and the Authority) dragged that show down.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Mordecay said:


> IIconics lose all the time despite being champs: "They lose because they suck, they are killing the prestige of titles"
> 
> Joe lose all the time despite being champ: "He gets bad booking, it's not his fault"
> 
> Got to love the double standards :lol


It's not double standards when they're not even remotely on the same level. The answer likes in your post itself. The IIconics suck. Joe doesn't.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I'm just mesmerized by Styles' hair.


I don't think I've ever seen a 42 year old with hair as nice as that, shit is insane.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> It's not double standards when they're not even remotely on the same level. The answer likes in your post itself. The IIconics suck. Joe doesn't.


Joe can eat losses though, especially BS ones. Getting KO'd with a finisher dead center of the ring protects you more than a BS rollup and Joe is so dasteredly he can get his heel heat back in less than a week and make you forget about it.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Shave his back chants? :lmao


That’s how much people give a shit. Even with the belt that was being “held hostage” back on the show. It’s obviously making a huge difference.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Alexa Bliss/Braun Strowman/Ricochet/Drew McIntyre/Baron Corbin Moment of Bliss opening segment

- Bray Wyatt Firefly Fun House segment

- Becky Lynch/Lacey Evans segment + brawl

- Samoa Joe pre-match promo

- Sami Zayn promo

- AJ Styles/Seth Rollins contract signing closing segment + attack


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Crowd seemed pretty burned out towards the end of the show. I was actually pretty surprised by how little reaction AJ got. Rollins seemed to pop the crowd whenever he spoke, but they were kinda dead when AJ was talking. Not trying to start a mark war or anything, just making an observation. I assume it was a one-off, as Styles is usually one of the most over guys on the roster.

Also, I'm curious as to whether or not that was a heel turn for Styles at the end of the show. Maybe he'll go tweener for a while leading up to MITB before going full on heel in a rematch or something.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

troubleman1218 said:


> Balor is on SmackDown


Bah. Forgot about that. 

OK, just replace him with generic face #1759 then.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't tell if that was supposed to be a heel turn or not. Crowd didn't help to distinguish because they didn't give a fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123059627304919040


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Back... was the contract signing good?


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

*Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

Holy fuck does anyone else agree, tonight just felt extremely boring and lackluster the moment it started. I can't think of anything enjoyable aside from Alexa Bliss (I'm biased), Bray's Firefly Funhouse (I'm very intrigued how far they are going to go), Becky and Lacey, and the contract signing I suppose. 

Now to the cons, and oh boy there are a bunch:

-2 tag matches back to back opening any show is always a terrible decision, it really messes with the pacing.

-4 tag matches in total, Jesus I think Teddy Long was marking out somewhere.

-Why is the Shane and Miz feud still going? It should have ended at Mania. Does Miz really need to get his win back because of 50-50 booking?

-Why the fuck does Somoa Joe keep getting rolled up for what feels like every week? He is an absolute joke. Just give him the EC3 treatment already, I'd rather not see Joe at all than to see him lose every week.

-No EC3, Otis, Tucker, Nikki Cross, or Eric Young.

-Curt Hawkins went on a 200 losing streak, and now him and Ryder are getting super booking all of a sudden.

-I like what they've been doing with Zayn lately, but his segment really dragged on tonight. The crowd wasn't into it at all.

-Why is Styles vs. Rollins happening at MITB when that should be a Summerslam match?

-Why does every single feud for a title have to get personal? Why can't it just be two guys wanting the Championship with mutual respect.

-Why does AJ Styles have to be portrayed as a heel?

-Lastly, it's hilarious that AJ is a straight up veteran and one of the best in the world, but Rollins acts like AJ and him aren't in the same league because "This is Raw, not Smackdown". Who writes this?


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

Look at who the main players are on RAW:

- Rollins

- Corbin

- Zayn

- Styles

The talent just isn't there. Not to mention the 3 hour format, terrible booking, etc.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

I've seen at least 90% of every Raw since 2015.

Chose not to watch this week. Sounds like I picked a good week to stop watching Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

Serious question. When is there EVER a GOOD Raw? These "worst Raw I've seen" threads lose all their meaning with this show. Even the recent Raw after WrestleManias have been terrible.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

Both shows have gotten worse since the SuperStar shakeup. I used to still look forward to SmackDown after a bad RAW but can't even do that now since they moved Reigns and Balor to that show.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Serious question. When is there EVER a GOOD Raw? These "worst Raw I've seen" threads lose all their meaning with this show. Even the recent Raw after WrestleManias have been terrible.


RAW January 4, 1999 was the last good one.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

Selective memory....some of the first Raw's were an albatross. Can't believe they made it this far. UNCUT UNCENSORED!!!111


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

What thousands of people enjoy something but u don’t enjoy it so it most be trash. Since when did u become the authority on what’s good and wrong. Some of u internet marks are delusional as hell. She’s nuclear over get over it. She gets cheered from city to city.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I didn't watch this week.

Won't bother watching the contract signing because they'll show it a million times by next PPV anyway, probably tomorrow on SDL.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*



#BestForBusiness said:


> -Lastly, it's hilarious that AJ is a straight up veteran and one of the best in the world, but Rollins acts like AJ and him aren't in the same league because "This is Raw, not Smackdown". Who writes this?


Smackdown always gets verbally buried and treated like the black sheep of WWE programming and it usually loses the matches, too. It's never been remotely considered co-equal in the eyes of Vince and WWE brass which is I why I always hate RAW and Smackdown crossover feuds that turn into pissing matches over the brand that put RAW over. 

Rollins is shitting on Styles for being from the "inferior" Smackdown not too far after RAW beat Smackdown in every match at a Brand Feud ppv, Survivor Series. That was never brought up again or turned into an angle for anything, either.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

I didn’t even waste my time


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123059627304919040


Po po baybeh!


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

OP I didn't watch Raw so I don't know how bad it was, but for what you said it seems like you enjoyed more than many things, so it can't be the worst Raw ever for you.

Make some sense.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

I haven't watched a full RAW in years, I just goto youtube the night after RAW and check out the clips, it tells you all you need to know anyway.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

Beyond the point of caring, at least the next day is entertaining when the ratings drop :lol


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

I think WWE should just throw all their weight behind someone completely new. Book them as they booked Brock Lesnar in 2002. Just with a quicker rise to the top of the card. 

The current main event talent on RAW and Smackdown will never be drawing cards. Neither will they be able to stop ratings from plummeting. They might as well gamble on someone new. Someone who has a vague chance of turning things around for them.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

Nah, it was a fairly mediocre episode. RAW's been so shitty the last 2 years, I barely notice any betterments.

That awful talking segment to close out the show was just ass, though.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

I mean it was boring but won't go that far lol. That said when I saw the money in the bank lineup on that side and realized aside from Riccochet that's their main event scene it did kinda make me quiver


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Serious question. When is there EVER a GOOD Raw? These "worst Raw I've seen" threads lose all their meaning with this show. Even the recent Raw after WrestleManias have been terrible.


It has actually been pretty good recently. Tonight was lack luster, but I've also seen worse ones. But it's been pretty decent since around Jan- Feb honestly. But you know.  you don't watch so you wouldn't know.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

I only saw the last 10 minutes and that was the weakest contract signing I've ever seen. It exposed just how bland and uncharismatic Seth and AJ are without someone actually talented like Brock or Bryan to carry them. The smarks in the crowd were dead because they only care about the flips these guys do.

And what is supposed to make AJ the heel? Is he not allowed to want to become world champ just because a face has the belt? Awful booking and awful promo delivery by both men. Santino pulling out the cobra used to get bigger pops than those weak ass burn it down chants a dozen fans tried to start.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

raymond1985 said:


> Look at who the main players are on RAW:
> 
> - Rollins
> 
> ...


Yikes... didn't watch RAW but other than Zayn (who I'm not a fan of), none of those guys do anything for me in terms of character or entertaining personality.


Surprised to hear crowd was not really into Zayn this week. Didn't see it tonight and I personally hate the gimmick he's doing because he's better as a face but still kinda unexpected.


----------



## victorvnv (Feb 15, 2011)

raymond1985 said:


> I think WWE should just throw all their weight behind someone completely new. Book them as they booked Brock Lesnar in 2002. Just with a quicker rise to the top of the card.
> 
> The current main event talent on RAW and Smackdown will never be drawing cards. Neither will they be able to stop ratings from plummeting. They might as well gamble on someone new. Someone who has a vague chance of turning things around for them.


Uhm... that’s exactly what they wanted to do with Roman Reigns.

Doesn’t matter who they chose as soon as spoilers comes that that person will be The Main Guy, people will start calling his booking boring, predictable, Superman booking, paper copy of Hogan/Rock/Austin etc .

Then they will start purposely boing him no mater if he is good or not and we will have another Roman Reigns situation


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*



nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I only saw the last 10 minutes and that was the weakest contract signing I've ever seen. It exposed just how bland and uncharismatic Seth and AJ are without someone actually talented like Brock or Bryan to carry them. The smarks in the crowd were dead because they only care about the flips these guys do.
> 
> And what is supposed to make AJ the heel? Is he not allowed to want to become world champ just because a face has the belt? Awful booking and awful promo delivery by both men. Santino pulling out the cobra used to get bigger pops than those weak ass burn it down chants a dozen fans tried to start.


Neither of them are "awful" on the mic, and the crowd DID react to both guys favorably; but hey, keep pretending that Seth Rollins and AJ Styles "aren't" charismatic though :lol

Plus, this silly idea that both men need to be "carried" :lmao

Anyway, both men did a good job in the contract signing segment. I thought they were going to have Rollins and Styles still be friendly, but it's good to see that they're building up tensions between both men this early before Money in the Bank.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

Yep it was atrocious. Usually I tend to not be critical and find some enjoyment but good god that was boring


----------



## Whacker (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

You can't watch it live. It's not possible. I DVR it and can watch all of Raw in about 15 minutes.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*

But the big red belt is back! How could it possibly be boring?


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*



KingofKings1524 said:


> But the big red belt is back! How could it possibly be boring?


Lesnar made the belt feel special. Mr. Snuffleupagus Rollins with it is even more boring now than when he had it in 2015.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Join us again next week for another episode for the Firefly Buried House!


----------



## Brother_T (Mar 18, 2009)

Didn't watch it, but only 77 pages with a combined thread moved here tells you just how bad RAW must have been.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

With this gif I proclaim myself a better storyteller than WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

> - As noted, Titus O'Neil celebrated his 42nd birthday on Monday. WWE posted this video of Sarah Schreiber leading the WWE Universe in singing a Happy Birthday to Titus during a commercial break at last night's RAW.
> 
> - The dark segment after this week's WWE RAW from the Rupp Arena in Lexington, KY saw The Revival try to attack WWE Universal Champion Seth Rollins. Rollins fought Scott Dawson and Dash Wilder off, then delivered a double Stomp to them both. Rollins then posed for the crowd to end the show.


Source: https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/04/the-revival-attacks-top-wwe-star-after-raw-653614/


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Loved the contract signing I felt AJ truly owned that segment no disrespect to Seth it's going to be one hell of a match this Sunday can't wait, Alexa was a gem tonight too like she always is I found it amusing how she cut off Natayla and didn't bother with Corbin's unimpressive resume lol.


----------



## Brother_T (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow just wow I think WWE is too far gone. These highlights are horrendous. Becky Lynch in another brawl where it takes a bunch of refs to break it up and they can't do it. So sloppy looking at that. Listening to Corey Graves and Renee Young in the Alexis Bliss/ Naomi match was awful. Honestly it just makes me think even if there was good booking they'd hold it back to where you wouldn't get the true feeling. How can anyone take those tin can tag team belts seriously? All of the UK belts are a 100x better looking than all of the actual American belts. 

I'm almost completely sold now that Seth Rollins has no charisma. He has the look, but good God he can't cut a convincing promo. I literally feel nothing from him, very mundane on the mic. He's like a dull surfer out there. Literally what is Seth Rollins? There's nothing to him that sells to me. No relating, no backstory, no anything. At least when he had that blonde hair streak he came off as somewhat edgy. AJ was putting something out there in that promo, I'll give it up to him.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*



raymond1985 said:


> I think WWE should just throw all their weight behind someone completely new. Book them as they booked Brock Lesnar in 2002. Just with a quicker rise to the top of the card.


Take a new person and force feed them to the audience harder than 2002 Brock Lesnar. My God, the crowds would jeer that to the 9th circle of Hell and the remaining audience they've got left would turn out in droves. 

They must make due with what they have.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

For a supposed "dream match" the crowd sure didn't seem to give two shits about them at the end of the show.

Boogeyman vs Hornswoggle is more of a dream match than those charisma vacuums.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This week's RAW was very boring. I was not entertained at all. When is Lacey Evans going to show us why she deserves to face Becky Lynch? She hasnt wrestled a match on RAW yet. Talk about being protected. Because she's a blonde. Speaking of blondes, three of them are going to be in the Women's MitB match. Where's Ruby Riot? Or better yet, Sasha Banks? Jk on that one. So Shane McMahon is free to roam around both shows and still continue his feud with the Miz? What is this Sami Zayn promos leading to? Rey Misterio got his win back against Samoa Joe. Got to love WWE's 50/50 booking. And man did the fans not react much to the Rollins/Styles contract signing. It felt so quiet. Perhaps they were bored of the show as I was.

Ouch at only 77 pages in this thread. This is going to correlate with the low ratings this week's show is going to get.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Who'd have thunk it; An apt thread title :cozy


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

Becky still over as fuck. So much for her "losing all her momentum". :lol


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Promos were very weird all night. I admit I'm skimming, so didn't watch everything, but is there any news of anything backstage re. writing that has changed?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Yeah tonight really showed how weak that Raw Women's Division is. You've got Becky and Alexa (and who knows how physical the latter will get given her injury issues), and then not much else. Naomi and Natalya are competent, but hardly spectacular or exciting.

They almost NEED to start booking Nikki Cross and Ruby better, those two have talent and Raw desperately needs them. How WWE cannot see that is beyond me? They also NEED to do everything possible to try and get Sasha to come back as well.

I mean the fact that Lacey is getting to face Becky after ONE match on the MR, shows how bad it is right now (also no wonder Sasha is pissed off with crap like that).


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Was going to try Raw out last night, thought better of it, and obviously it was the right decision.

Jobbing Joe out yet again and ruining any of the intrigue that could have come with the MITB build by throwing away the qualifying matches in another 20 minute promo. All standard formula. Yikes.

They didn't put Ruby and Nikki in the ladder match but they'll put Dana Brooke of all people and Natalya, Naomi, and Alexa, all of which have their drawbacks?

And as expected, they'll keep featuring Baron Corbin who's a proven poison pill.

What happened to that feud with Joe and Braun? Suddenly they forget it and Joe is taking pins against Mysterio after destroying him in less than a minute at Mania? What?

Does this company realize how fast its audience is tanking?



Undi said:


> Becky still over as fuck. So much for her "losing all her momentum". :lol


She has lost momentum. She's riding on inertia right now. She won't stay over forever. She actually needs to do something interesting instead of cutting the same promo every week and feuding with Charlotte and Vince's latest blonde experiment.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Shaun_27 said:


> Promos were very weird all night. I admit I'm skimming, so didn't watch everything, but is there any news of anything backstage re. writing that has changed?


I have a mild suspicious Vince Russo had some form of input into Smackdown starting from last week, but nothing to do with Raw - that’s Bruce Pritchard 1995 zone with 72yo McMahon editing.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

I knew they would push Dana brooke the division is so shallow they had to build some of these lower card girls. Obviously they could have gone with Ruby but it's clear that she is even lower on the totem poll now sadly.

I'm much more bothered with Natalya's inclusion this bitch has been in every single MITB match and for what reason? so she can do a double sharpshooter spot we seen a 1000 times? she's not interesting and or over heck she is so boring she got booed in her own country.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

You expect WWE to give two craps about Ruby or Nikki when they can have Nattie, Dana, and Lacey. Haven't we learned by now that talent means little in WWE if you're not "favored" in some way. Lacey is the prime example of this actually.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm at a point where I wish Becky loses the Raw women's title and just stays on SD since that is where all the female talent is where she can have great matches and feuds with. Charlotte for now, then Bayley, Ember, eventually Asuka and Kairi. Becky vs. Mandy and Sonya could be good. On Raw she has to face Lacey, Naomi, Alexa, Natalya and Dana. Yikes


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Undi said:


> Becky still over as fuck. So much for her "losing all her momentum". :lol


The constant licking of the lips and tough “guy” face along with the same exact promo every week is bound to sustain her momentum.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Thoughts as I can bother to remember them:

1. I'm okay with the RAW side of the men's MITB match apart from Strowman. Because Strowman is boring as fuck. I'd have liked to see the Miz in the ladder match but for obvious reasons now he wasn't included. If not him then I'd have kept it the same but replaced Strowman with Roode.

2. The Revival really are just getting abused by WWE at this point, holy shit it's almost painful to watch now.

3. Please god let Miz win the steel cage match with Shane at MITB so that feud can be done and Miz can move on since he'd not a fucking SmackDown superstar any more.

4. The fuck is Lashley out of nowhere acting as the muscle for the commissioner of a show he isn't even on?

5. Women's MITB lineup is 3/4 fine, but would have definitely swapped Dana Brooke out and put Ruby Riott in her place.

6. ... so is AJ Styles a heel now or what?

7. It took a while but I am just all about Lacey Evans now. Sorry but I love the lady, she's fantastic. I know she isn't winning at MITB but damn I love her regardless.

8. Why are they making the Usos sing their theme now? They're not R-Truth and it just came off as cringeworthy to me.

9. The more I see of the Firefly Funhouse, the more I dig this utter batshit weird nonsense and want to see where they might be going with this character change for Bray.

10. Where the fuck was Robert Roode?


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*



SPCDRI said:


> Take a new person and force feed them to the audience harder than 2002 Brock Lesnar. My God, the crowds would jeer that to the 9th circle of Hell and the remaining audience they've got left would turn out in droves.
> 
> They must make due with what they have.


They are already turning off in droves.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Flipachet being shoved down our throats.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

The Usos seriously gonna start shouting down a microphone every time they do their bloody entrance from now on? Oh yeah like that won't get annoying very quickly...


----------



## tony6499 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Tonight's Raw is one of the worst I've seen*



raymond1985 said:


> Look at who the main players are on RAW:
> 
> - Rollins
> 
> ...


None of them are A+ players who can carry a main event promo and a main event match, talent on RAW is at an all time low if that is their top tier


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

So the "Uso Penitentiary" is all about spying on naked men in the shower!


----------



## Undi (Jan 21, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Undi said:
> 
> 
> > Becky still over as fuck. So much for her "losing all her momentum". <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


It's definitely working so far. :lol

I'm certainly not hearing the "same promo" from her every week. But oh well. People have been predicting this woman's demise way back in December when she supposedly "lost her momentum", then she goes to the Rumble and gets some of the biggest pops of the modern era. 

Every superstar will have their ups and downs (usually based on booking), but there's no reason to believe she isn't here to stay. But I suppose her detractors will continue to shake their fists and predict her total annihilation like the villains on old Saturday morning cartoons.

"Next time Becky Lynch! Next time!!!"

And then several months will pass...and she'll still be a complete star.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I cut this garbage off after an hour. This has been one of the worst post Mania slumps in recent years.


----------

